# red wine and dieting



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

Have heard that red wine has certain fat burning properties and have heard of some bodybuilders having a glass or two on an evening leading up to competition. I know that Franco Columbo used to have a glass every night to help him relax, plus its meant to be high in certain vits and minerals.

Any thoughts. Would a glass every night hamper or help your diet?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I heard the same thing about red wine coming up to competion.

As I'm not competing I'll stick with my 8 pints of carling on a thursday night.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Red wine is good for the digestion especially red meats and protein digestion so a small glass on an evening would be beneficial for a while


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

maybe a small glass 3-4 nights a week then.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

wine can be used the night before a show as a diuretic


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

any good for dieting in general?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

not in my opinion

if you want to aid digestion a little pineapple and grapefruit in the morning and digestive enzyme tabs with every meal


----------

